# "The Relic" action thread



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_ The transport shuttle landed in the docking bay of the giant ship, and the squad exited out, ready for combat, once it was confirmed that the landing bay was clear of enemies, they activated the vox link. 
_"*static* ... is inquisitor Izak. Have you cleared the bay yet? Good. Well procede in, weel send in more squads behind you. Remember if you run into more than you can handle, call and well blow the ship to hell. Izak out. *static*"
_The bay is large, but empty. the large doors closed automaticly behind you, so you dont have to wory about the vacume. You procede thru the only door you can see, and come into a hallway, about 2.5 meters high, and 2 meters across, leading off in 2 directions (left and right) There are bulkheads about every 6 meaters as far as you can see, You can feal the floor of the ship vibrating under your feet, witch is to be expected. It is somewhat cold, but well withing the range of human environments. You notice one of the doors is slightly ajar._
What do you do?


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Captain Christian Veldt ran out of the armoured womb of the transport. He was used to taking point. The floor was vibrating, unsurprising on chaos capital ship...at least he thought it was chaos. He was sure he heard something, a whispering or a something in his ears. He dismissed it. He daren't say anything. He would only dare tell someone if they were a fellow guardsmen, rather than a Space Marine or even worse a Echlessiarch (SP?) member. "All clear, we should move up."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Why does this pathetic specimen take point?" Asmodius said in his monotone robotic voice as he stepped out to the ships landing bay. "Surely he would be destroyed if he was to take point, you are among some of the most capable in the imperium. Unless I am mistaken and you are a disposable asset..."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Ah, how nice," said Veldt in response to the slightly derogatory words from a Mechanicus brother, "You can take point if you wish, I just happened to get out the transport first."

EDIT: OOC: There, I edited it.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking out of the transport, Gareth Mordeth Krallheart looked on his companions and snorted to himself. Why the commanders had wanted him thrown in with these..."
Shaking his head, he kept on mumbling for himself about politics.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov jumped out of the transport and began moving behind Captain Veldt, while sweeping the meltagun around the hanger looking for any potential hostiles. However, after peering into the hallway he notices that one of the doors is slightly ajar.
"Sir, we've gotta cracked door to the left," said Vladikov while keeping his heavy weapon trained on the door.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Chris I'm the techpriest :biggrin:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius walked out of the transorts hatch. He heard on of the Stormtroopers mention a door was cracked. He flicked his right wrist, extending the blade housed in that gauntlet, hoisting his bolter in his right hand, he pointed to the guardsmen who had been first off the transport and said
"On me, trooper" as he moved to check the door.
"and dont be so hasty to judge the mettle of the Troopers with us, agent of the Omnissiah, they may prove more usefull than you expect."


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

"Thanks," said Veldt in reply to the defense from the friendly marine. He followed the advancing party to the cracked door. "Well, something big broke through here," said Veldt, admiring the crack. The noise that sounded like faint whispering crackled in Veldt's ear. He dismissed it again. Com-links always had a way of failing. _Seems clear,_ thought Veldt, but Veldt kept his finger on the switch on his power sword.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(Minor interference with the chrismans post here)_ As christian peered into the room itself, the door burst open, and he found himself face to face with a bizare creature, it may have been humanoid once. It was covered in puss, and its skin was a pocmarked landcape that would put any moon to shame. It howled in inhuman tones, and lunged at him. he slashed at it with his power sword, and it was easaly cleved in half, but from inside the room, sonds could be heard, coming closer_ (5 in the room, if you want to check, they are coming to atack you)


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Knowing that he could not fire the meltagun with Veldt and the marine so close to the door David Vladikov shouted, "Get away from the door quickly! I will blast them when they come out!"

(OOC: I don't know if this is too late but I noticed none of us have medkits, at least I think so, so if I'm allowed I will be changing out my krak grenades for medkits)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius grabbed one of the frags of of his belt, and looked to Veldt to do the same, quickly said "frag then stack" and quickly threw the grenade then shifted off to the side of the door, hoping the chaos spawn would stay down for long enough for the other guradsmen to fire.


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Veldt headed valkinov's warning and fell back from the door. He was covered in puss. Lovely. Veldt copied the marine and unhooked a frag grenade from his belt and threw it in the doorway.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Grumbling at the noise they were making so early in the mission as the frag detonated, Gareth simply stood at the sidelines. He knew he would do more harm than good if he joined the fight just now, so he decided to polish his spear a little with a rag he kept under his shoulderplate.
"will you please finish them off soon?" he asked nonchalant as another frag went off.
"If we keep this on much longer soon the whole ship will come rushing, provided that there are anything intelligent here of course..."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_multiple frag grenades seems to have scared off the creatures, at least what was left of them. any of them that are still alive have run off. the interior of the room is blackened, and covered in gore. Inside the room, 2 doors lead deeper into the ship, one is open, likely the pathe the creatures took. The other is locked, but has a promising looking panal next to it. Will you folow them or try to move along a safer rout?_


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Walking over to the panel, he smashed his fist into it, before trying to wrench the door open. Nothing. The door was stuck solid, of course.
"Seems we follow the walking corpses, ey?"
Grinning, he walked down the slimy path, spear on the ready.
This was a perfect battlefield for him.

OOC: you can break open the door if you want, i go down the easy path


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius looked at the templar, and sighed inwardly
"You know, brother Templar... we could have had the Techpreist look at the panel before you _smashed_ it. You are right about following the spawn though, they will likely lead to their masters, whom we can then kill."
Cassius doubted any of the inhabitants would have the information that he wanted, but they may lead to a new lead, he began to extend and retract his blades from their housings, a nervous habit he would have to break himself of eventually.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov was aiming intently at the door when the marine and Veldt threw grenades into the room where they detonated with a roar, which was followed by what sounded like multiple things screeching and then attempting to run away. Following, this David moved into the dim blood soaked room after the Black Templar marine, who shortly punched the panel with his fist. "Now why would he do that?' thought David 'its not as if punching the panel would have done any good.
" Well, I could always blow open the door with my meltagun," remarked Vladikov.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius walked over to the stuck door, "This is not a problem" he said as he loosened it with a hit from his powerclaw and struck it with his stinger, wrenching it from the frame and throwing it down the slime covered hallway opposite... "now we have a choice, my logic warns of going down that way but it is up to you..."


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

"HEY, are you coming?" yelled Gareth to the still immobile marines. He himself was already walking towards the next door, when suddenly...something... burst out from the wall, and then the next, followed by another creature. Both were screeching, and slashing at each other with something clawlike.
"Erh... this is just beyond funny," Gareth exclaimed as he killed both creatures with 2 short stabs. 
"Seems we have more choices now, brothers. There's 2 holes either side of the path." He shouted back, snorting as nobody had moved still. 
Glancing into the right room, he saw there was nothing significant there, just a locked door with a panel the same as the one he had smashed.
The left room was a bit more interesting, with dead... things everywhere. seemed like a fight had taken place.

OOC: If this strays the story too much then ignore the post


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Sorry guys, never checked to see if this was up

Vindarius stepped out of the boarding craft and in behind the other marines. He had heard gunfire, and there were dead things on the floor, unrecognisable dead things. He followed the group through, and stepped to the fore of the group. *"do you not think it wise that I take point, being in stronger armour than any of you, especially the stormtroopers?"* he said, his voice booming in the small, metallic rooms.

OOC: For those of you who play DOW, I sound like the terminators from the game


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

OOC: Yup, they have a deep booming voice, kinda cool actually.

"You can come down to me, brother. Any kind of backup is appreciated."
The terminator was bound to be a worthy companion. Being a terminator meant your skills was above normal marines.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Very well, brother"*. He stepped in line with the Sword Brethren, making sure his assault cannon was clear and his chainfist was running.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius waited for the others to pass him, then said, over his shoulder "I'll watch the rear then, brothers" Cassius had a feeling that simply having previously cleared an area didnt mean it was safe, a strong rear-guard would be necessary, besides, his true prey almost never attacked from the front.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_As you talk amongst yourselves, more creatures emaerge, unnoticed from the room filled with corpeses. Some of the corpses themselves indeede rise to attack. You are alerted quickly by the smell, and turn to face the enemy, ready for the fight. As they come at you, you realise how large the room really is, dozens of them are coming at you (Probably not more than a hundered), As Vindarius brings his asault cannon to bear, a howling rises up among the creatures. Christian's eyes darken, and he begins to hear voices (wether or not you tell everyone is your call). But his faith in he of earth is strong._
Have fun


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius smelt a putrid smell through his helmet, and turned. As he turned he saw what must be a hundred foul beings coming at the group, the corpses they had walked over rising from the ground. He knew what to do, his centuries of service had drilled his skills into him well. Bringing his assault cannon to bear, he fired. The low whine quickly built up into a very rapid thud-thud-thud-thud-thud as explosive shells spewed forth from the cannon, cutting swathes into the enemy. Blood and gore exploded around the room as Vindarius turned his gun to transverse the front line of foul beings.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov was standing around the room listening to the marines bicker amongst themselves wondering who was supposed to be in command of this mission when he began to detect a putrid stench. Turning he realizes that dozens of the corpse like enemies are charging at their position. He quickly runs into position and fires his meltagun at a concentrated group of enemies disintegrating around 10, however, there were still dozens more and he began to hope that they would manage to kill all of them before they got to him.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius looked about, now, so close to combat, his mark burned, although he knew his helmet covered it, he felt as if it had a fire that shone through the helm. The rage closing in on his mind, he barely had the controll to empty his Boltguns clip into the creatures assailing Vladkinov, before holstering his weapon over his shoulder. not like it mattered, now that the beasts were now so close to him; he opened his vox channel, so that the beasts could hear his furry, he let loose a cry that had not been heard where the Light of the Throne shone, as far as he knew 
"FOR SCORPINOX, AND FOR THE EMPEROR!!!!!!!!!!!!!"
at that, Cassius was lost completely to The Rage, knowing only the urge to slay the foes of the Imperium, an uncontrollable rage, focused into a great weapon by his training as a space marine, and the special training those of the second command receive, toensure they remain pure, even in this state.

He extended his blades, and launched into the beasts, slashing out at throats and limbs as they presented themselves, leaving a swath of bloody, putrid death behind him, lost to combat, his subconsious, barely in controll to redirect the fury, should the others retreat, no more was possible.

(OOC, damn, thats a long post :blush


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov fired again tearing apart the bodies of five of their assailants, however, the things were getting too close. Suddenly, one of the puss weeping monstrosities leaped a seemingly impossible distance and landed with a jarring thud it landed a bit of to his right and upon opening what seemed what seemed liked three sickly claws in front of its mouth, even though it could hardly be described as mouth with the lack of any form of lips and was more similar to a hole, it let out a terrifying screech. David started to aim his meltagun towards the monster all the while knowing that he would possibly be dead before he accomplished his task. However, with the crack of a bolt pistol blood and puss splashed onto his uniform and the thing stumbled to the ground in a heap of its own gore. David nodded towards Cassius and stated, "Thank you marine, you saved my life."
Unfortunately for Vladikov, his misfortunes were not over for soon he noticed that one of the creatures seemed to be standing around and staring straight at him. This creature was horribly deformed like all the rest with a sickly pale brown substance poring out of the things pores and eyes, however, something seemed more malevolent about this servant of Chaos and to Vladikov it seemed like the thing was peering into his very soul. Vladikov cringed as terror and despair began to flood into his thoughts, he cursed at this violation of his mind and willed himself to blow the things F-in head off. However, when he was about to push down on the trigger a great pain, it could only be described as if claws were scratching themselves on his skull, began to fill his head. The meltagun tumbled from his grip and Vladikov stumbled to his knees, gripping his helmet and gritting his teeth in extreme agony as tears began to pour out of his eyes. All of this took place in one to two seconds. However, Vladikov snapped out of the spell when Cassius in his mad charge sliced the thing in half. Vladikov clumsily stumbled back to his feet and grabbed up his meltagun.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The creatures battle on with an inhuman disregard for losses, soon, you find piles of the foe covering the floor of the room. Only this far into the mission, you seem to have found a horror of otherworldly foulness. But as you battle on, a vent in the seeling opens, and a swarm of what apears to be 7 servo-skulls fly out. The things seem to be some form of automated ship defence system, as they imediatly begin emmiting las-beems, whitch tear thru the bodies of some of the creaturs. The creatures however fight back, temporarily distracted of your presence, as they leap into the air, and smash the floating devices to pieces. They dont live to revel in the destruction of the machines however as you dispatch them while their backs are turned. It may be posible to salvage these machines, and it may not. There are 3 doors leading out of theis room, one is locked. Also the now open vent aproximately 4 meters up the wall. The seeling of the room stretches into the darkness. Thru one of the open doors, sounds of more creatures can be heard. As they grow nearer, the pain, and the rage, whitch both left after the apearence of the skulls, reasearge. 
Whatever you do you should do it quickly. (in game time) _


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Techmarine, see if you can get those skulls up and running again, they served as a good distraction. The rest of you, prepare for combat"* boomed Vindarius, re-checking his gun after the extended firing. Everything was fine, and he reloaded the ammo belt before chambering a round.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius looked around, the foe had been vanquished...
...
he went through the calming texhniques he had learned alongside his marine training, and that had been refined during his time in 2nd command.
Controll.
He quickly retracted his blades, drew his Boltgun and reloaded it, then moved back towards the rest of the group.
"Not to insult the Techpreists skills, but I have a feeling those probes are beyond repair" Cassius said, looking at the smashed probes. "But if we could somehow slow these beasts progress, perhaps we could dipatch them more quickly and effectively, so that we can continue with our mission" he began to idly flick bits of putrid flesh off of his armour, waiting for a response.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

Cleaning the spear of any blood and gore, Gareth just stood watching. He would follow his fellow marines from here on.

OOC: short i know, dunt have time to write much, gonna be gone 5 days, cya


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(OOC: Damn, I was sure I posted earlier. Oh well)

It was it. It was the Voice.

_Hello Veldt. Your petty faith in the Corpse God will never be enough to suppress me. In fact, whenever you least expect it, I alter those little thoughts in your mind, I make you take jobs you'd never thought you'd take, and I've made you take my essence to the one thing I need. Soon, I shall arise anew, and there will be only death and plague throughout the GALAXY!_ Veldt fell to the ground, his head feeling as if it could split open. All he could smell was the vile gore from the creatures, and all he could here was the vile, taunting laughter from the Voice. Vision clouded over, and it all went dark.

Veldt awoke. It had been around 30 seconds. The whole trauma could be disguised as a slip on the gore. More creatures could be heard from the bulkheads further away. "We should find another entry point, this ones packed to the brim with Spawn."


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_Then the beasts burst thru the door. This time they seem to be slighly less decayed, an odd patch of unblemished flesh even. Some of the cries seem to almost form sylabyles. Even so, they charge you and the battle begins again. The teckpriest (who I assume Checked the skuls as I seem to have beeten him to the punch) Finds that the skulls, are mostly beyond repair. From one however blue light flickers from the eyes nose, etc and the suprisingly small laser wepon attatched under the neck swivles febley. With a few quick repairs, this one may be usefull. But to bring it fully to operational capacity would take some time. Also it may be posible to simply retrieve the mechenism for later study. But would sutch technology be safe? 
Regardless, the threat of ever more creatues pooring out of the doorway, is a much more imediate concerne._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius was prepared for the next encounter, and he handled it perfectly. As soon as the door burst open he opened fire while walking towards the door to block it. He revved his chainfist, and plunged it into the nearest solid being coming through the door. He felt the body disintegrate as his blade made quick work of the flesh and bone. Feeling something smack him in the chest, he took a step back, reached forward and crushed the being before him, throwing it back through to door as a sign to all the other foul beings in the other room. But they didn't stop coming, and Vindarius used his chainfist in conjunction with his assault cannon to keep the enemies at bay until he could push forward and block the doorway, making time for the others.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

(OOC: We need someone to be in charge of this mission, otherwise we will be stuck in this room forever, and to start making the important decisions. Now any ideas on who should be in command?)


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Controll...
burst, burst, burst; reload.
one got to close, stab, kick, burst, burst, burst...
they kept coming, must retain controll, cant charge through the passage they are coming through... would be suicide... burst, burst, stab.
grenades...

"Frag the doorway!!!" Cassius shouted as he hurled a frag grenade in between bursts and stabs with his blades...
If the things werent beaten back soon, he would loose controll again... he could already feel the mark burning, with every stroke of his blade, with every blow his armour ablated... must.keep.controll.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_As Cassius hurled his grenade,Vindarius barely dodged out of the way. Unfortunately a small piece of shrapnel got lodged in his assault cannon. The grenade however scared away the creatures, and they began to flee back down the hallway. The room wend dead silent. No pun intended. The locked door and vent on the wall are both still viable options, or you can go back. What do you do?_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius felt his assault cannon jam as the grenade went off. _Oh well, makes a good club I guess_ he thought. *"Brother Techmarine, can you fix my assault cannon?"* he said. He hoped he could, the cannon had certainly helped so far.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius instantly felt foolish. 
"Apologies, brother. The fault is mine."
Cassius looked around.
"we will need to move quickly however, no doubt these creatures will return soon. Since we dont know the numbers of these creatures, and pursing them to the source could well cut us off from any support or re-suply from other insertion teams, I would suggest we seel this door and move through the other door; for what my suggestion is worth. What say you, comrades?"


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

"I agree now lets do it quickly"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"Agreed, Brother Chaplain, and do not fear for the assault cannon, it has served me well and it can be repaired, if not here then back at the armouries"* Vindarius stepped forward and revved his chainfist, ready to saw through the door's hinges.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

cAssius walked over to the other door... the one that had been torn from its hinges. he could only find half of the door, it was quite heavy really; he dragged it over to the gaping maw the creatures had come through, and set it crosswise to the door. 
"Guardsman, if you could lend your meltagun?"
a strange phrase crossed Cassius' mind while he waited for the door to be melted into place, one of the many he had picked up during his travels in attempt to get back to his chapter, yes, 'Ork-rigging' would be the term for this.
"This should buy us some time to get distance between us and the creatures, so that we can continue our mission less harried by these minor annoyances."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: sorry ive been gone for a few days
Stooping to pick up one of the skulls Asmodius said in his tinny metallic voice, "Easily repaired but I will need some time... also brother Vindarius, you need repairs on the autocannon? Surely no problem for one of my stature, the omnissiah is on my side I assure you.
'My mission will be fulfilled, these lapdogs have their uses and will be desposed of when they are no longer needed, Death to the False Emperor we shall prevail...' Asmodius thought to himself.

OOC: am I allowed to do that?


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Assault cannon buddy , not auto :wink:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Yes noise marine you can repair an assault cannon easaly. 
_As the meltagunner rigs the door into place, and the techmaine make the necicery adjustments to vindarius's assault cannon, Cassius casts around for anything else that could be usefull, and he notices somthing attached to the wall. On closer inspection, he finds it to be a small panal in the wall, containing 2 butons, and a speeker. One button is labeled "Reciving" One is labled "sending". When he presses "Reciving" he recieves a shock._
"-Pmaster to all sectors, mutants have breeched the primary shields on the plasma drives! Repeate: Mutants have taken down primary shields on the plasma drives! All surviving shipmen to engine room! All available shipmen to engine room!"
_How do you react?_


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"son of the..." Cassius quickly glanced around for a map... there was none of course. "does anyone know which way the plasma drives are?" he asked ambigupslly... but more or less directed the question towards Vindarius.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"I am unsure where on the ship we have boarded exactly Brother Chaplain, but I believe that they are about three quarters the way down the ship with only the engines and warp-drives behind them, and pretty much dead centre of the structure, a good defensive position"*he replied, wishing they had some form of map.*"I suggest that if we wish to better explore this place, we should find a map of some sort. I would think moving to the bridge first would not only give us this map, but maybe give us some clues as to where the enemy leaders are. You may know the ship better than I, or at least use your variety of tools to figure out our location and best route to the bridge Brother Techmarine"*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius would'v smiled, if he had lips of course as the skull fully activated and produced a small panel. He typed a series of digits and a map was projected from the mouth of the ancient machine, "The engine room is there" he said as he pointed to a spot on the map, "we should continue to the right, through that wall... it's thin enough my tools or your chainfist should do the job" he said nodding towards the marine.

'One step closer he thought, one step closer...'


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_Blasting thru the wall, you find yourselves in another long hall. It occurs to you that ship designers may not have the greatest imaginations. Nonetheless, you presede briskly down the hallway untill you come to a larger than usual door, moving thru you find yourselves on a landing above the plasma drives. The energies of the ships engines are barely contained behind a force field, and below neer a machine that seems to be producing the shield, about 2 dozen men in armor that is not quite power armor, not quite simple carapace, wielding las wepons that would put any hellgun to shame, but definatly dont pack the punch of a bolter, barly hold off several hundered of the creatures. As you take this in 8 of these men barge past you, two carrying some kind of multlaser, witch they mount on the railing and begin fireing, a man with the air of a sergent turns to you and, seemingly just now taking in your aperence sais:_ Who the hell are you! _A few seconds go by and his face grows more shocked as he takes in the full mass of the marines, and the unique traits of the techpriest. How do you respond?_


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius responded first. *"That, Sergeant, is classified and you will be informed in due time, if it is deemed necessary"* he boomed over the sound of the firefight below. *"Although, first, it seems you may need some assistance"*


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Cassius Mereel of the Scorpion Knights Second Command," Cassius noticed that the men near the sheild would need assistance soon, or they would be over-run, he extended his blades "and it would seem your comrades are in need of assistance Sergent" the mark burnt, yet Cassius focused on controll, as he vaulted over the ledge, spraying bolter fire into the veasts on his way down, along with a frag grenade into his intended landing area. As soon as he touches the ground, he judges the time it will take to reach the beleagured men, and prepares himself to pull himself out of the rage as soon as he reaches a clear spot, although it may be difficult. Then it overpowers him, leaving naught but that small space in the back of his mind...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius jumped off the railing landing several meters down in the throng of mutants and goes to work with his Claw, Stinger, and firing off bolt rounds when possible. He killed dozens of them in seconds, and continued on his bloody way charging through the spawn making his way towards the beleagured guardsmen.

Reaching them he says to the apparent commander "Magos Asmodius at your service" with what passed for sarcasm, "Looks like you require assistance we will trade stories later, or now... whatever works for you" he said to the commander snidely as he behind his back integrated one of the large hellguns into his "system" from the corpse of a dead guard.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The seargent on the landing just looked at the display of carnage delt by just 2 of you dumbfounded, then he smiles and declaires,_ "alright, I dont care who you are, just keep doing that!" 
_On the floor, the comander just gave the techmarine a verry confused, and slightly disturbed look, and said _"Well, later would seem the best time for stories right now, umm, what exactly are are y- duck!, Or kill it with that stinger thing... that seems to work." _all the time blasting away at the creatures. The shipmen seem to be truly confused by your presence, but there not complaining. As you continue fighting, a creature, verry mutch larger than any of the others steps forward. This one is obviously going to be a lot harder. It seems to contain some remnant of intelegence- at least enughf to crudly wield a large club. It stands easaly 3 meters tall. Its skin is mutated even more than the others, and as you watch it spits acid in a large wave, consuming 3 shipmen in a single blow. Several shipmen concentrate their fire on it and the multilaser on the landing blasts at it as well. It turns tward the multilaser and winds up to throw its club at the landing. What do you do?_


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius heard something strange enough to pull him out of the rage for a breif second... three shipmen all crying out in unison, then being burnt alive by acid. This creature would kill him once the rage re-asserted controll, he had to act quickly, then guide it towards the other enemies; dying at the hands of this beast would help neither the Imperium, nor Scorpinox. The only thing he could do was to throw the most powerful grenade he had at the things head, in hopes of landing in the mouth and blowing it off... the mark burnt like fire, he would loose controll again soon, he hurled a krak grenade at the beasts moth as it opened it to spew more acid, hoping the grenade would reach the mouth, or at least the head...
then the rage took over again, and Cassiusreturned to slashing his way through the beasts towards the crewmen, taking the longest amount of time possible, so to kill more of the things.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius looked down and saw the Chaplain slashing his way through the enemy lines. He heard screams and saw some of the men being burnt by acid. Bringing his assault cannon to bear, he started to cut swathes into the enemy lines, clearing a path for the Chaplain. *"Rest of you, assist our Brother Chaplain, bring death to the enemies of the Emperor!"*


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmdius would've smiled if he had a face, as he took off at a run toward the monstrous spawn, 'How is it tht the most mutated of you has the most inteligence?' he asked himself deciding he would have to disect it when it was dead. He then lifted his newly integrated hellgun and began firing at the spawn trying to get at him as he charged and stabbed into one leg with his stinger and wrapped his claw around the other one and watched as the club left the beasts hand and soared toward its target, and processed that his claw had finally made its way through the one leg but his victory was short lived as he was knocked aside by one of its many arms a good 5 meters before coming to stop, clearing space around him as his systems repaired itsself with living metal he had gained from a necron, and let out a sound that would've passed for a laugh.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Jeze your a nasty piece of work noise marine, salvaged nechron parts? nifty idea...
_As the creature let loose its projectile, the grenade went off mear inches from its face. The shot went wide, but the creature just srugged it off and began walking twards the multilaser. one of its 4 arms were blown off by the heavy wepon as it aproached, but it barely seemed to take notice. The shipmen on the ground with three les guns to repell with, and another man badly wounded from one of the smaller ones running ahead and living just long enughf to rip at his arm, were barely holding off the tide. They wouldn' for much longer, but if they could, the damage dealt by the techpriest and the marine to the number of the beasts would see the monsters eliminated. Still somthing had to be done about the big one..._


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: well since hes technically chaos, with the excuse that its very old technology secrets, he basically works like an obliterator. is that ok?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius heard the beast roar, and knock Asmodius back.
it was the only real threat now that Vindarius' assault cannon was chewing through the lesser spawn.
controll...
"Vindarius, try to give the crewmen at the reactor a larger cordon, and I will aid Asmodius"
the rage re-took controll, but now, it had one target, and one target alone... the _big one_. Acting on more animalistic military instincts than thought, Cassius slashed through the smaller creatures, the beast, facing Asmodius, didnt see Cassius coming, so when he lept forward and upwards, he landed on the creatures back. Cassius used his left blade as an anchor, having it lodged into one of the creatures shoulders enough to help hold him in place, but shallow enough so that he would be able to kick off soon. his right hand drew back, and primed a frag grenade, he then made a deep cut at the base of the neck, and retreacted the blade, as his grenade holding fist punched in as deep as it could go.CAssius released the activation stud, he had 5 seconds or so before the grenade blew, he kicked off as hard as he could, retracting the left blade as he did so, he twisted in midair and extended his blades again, hoping for the best...


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius heard the Chaplain, and directed his fire into the outer layers of the swarm, creating a division in the enemy. He knew that the inner creatures were dead, the crewmen had enough firepower. He just had to deal with the outer ones, giving the men and marines alike enough time to destroy the larger one.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov, crouched and braced his meltagun on the railing and began to fire at the giant monstrosity.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

TheTexan1 said:


> Vladikov, crouched and braced his meltagun on the railing and began to fire at the giant monstrosity.


 dude were fighting it in CC wouldnt it be a bit close to us? the melta I mean


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Verry good point noise marine...
_As Casius lept onto the beasts back, Vladikov leveled his meltagun at its front. Unfortunately, neither saw the other. As Casius planted his grenade, the meltablest penetrated the beast. It punched right thru the beast, and out its back. Out its back, straight into Casius's foot. Dimly thru the rage Casius became aware that his foot was missing. _"Well thats not good." _Fortunately, the blast of the melta also knocked him off the beast just in time for it to burst in an enormous cloud of gore. Had he stayed on the grenade would have detonated prematurely and taken more than his foot. as Vindarius watched this from afar. He knew he wouldnt be able to help Casius so he set about slaghtering the monsters. At this point in the batle, The victors were clear. With the large one gone manny of the smaller ones were running, only to be sent quickly to hell by the terminator. The Shipmen surounding the generator began making relieved coments, and as the creatures left, the comander of the men on the floor turned to vindarius and asked_ "So who are you people? Last I checked we weren't carying anyone with any experimentle equipment. And I dont think I've ever seen anyone as strong as that one over there... Is he OK? Oh, god... His foots off! Medic!"
_A medic was already on his way to help Casius. The seargent at the landing turns to Vladikov, and asks him who he is and who is freinds are._ 
Nose marine, and The Texan, How do you answer?
Dessel ordo, How can you stand up to losing a foot?
Everyone else, Is there anything you want to do, or ask the shipmen?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

the battle was over...
controll.
there was a medic trying pathetically to get him to sit... it wouldnt be much of a stretch, he was already kneeling... he retracted his blades, and drew his boltgun, turned to face the hole in the wall the creatures had come from, and shouldered the gun.
"its cauterized" he said to the medic "and even if the meltagun hadnt done that, it would have clotted by now, I'll be fine"
speaking up now, so that Vindarius could hear him better "Techpreist, what could you do for cybernetics, or a makeshift replacement for the foot untill I can find an apothacary willind to outfit me with some?"

Cassius knew he could stand, but untill something was in place to even out the length of his legs, it would be nothing but a vein showing of strength. He then activated the light on the side of his helmet and the one he had scavenged from a lasgun on a previus mission and affixed to the off-side of his bolter, it was obvious that the medic was worried about the Spawn returning.
"Medic, if the techpreist cant replace the foot, will you have something to even out the length of my legs... without subtracting anything else?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: I'm a Terminator, not the techmarine 

*"techmarine, get down there and help our hurt battle-brother, I will keep watch from here"* he said to the Marine.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

OOC: oops, sorry... lets just assume I said, Asmodius... lol


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius moved over to the maimed marine and knelt down inspecting the damaged area, "I have just the right thing..." Asmodius said as he fished around in his compartment and stuck the piece onto the stump, turning on his welder he said "this may sting" as he bonded the metal to flesh, "Good as new, probably even better, maybe you'll get lucky and lose even more next time." Asmodius said in what passed for humor.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

CAssius stood up, and tested the foots weight... slightly heavier, harder... it woul be a good foot to kick with.
"Thank you Asmodius, and hopefully I wont loose any more on this mission... I doubt you have the necessary replacements for an arm with you." Cassius replied. He glanced up to Vladikov
"Your well placed shot likely saved my life, my service to the Imperium continues, and I may yet return to Scorpinox with news of the Imperium at large, let us hope I do not need the same sort of aid again."
Finally, Cassius walked over to the crewman that appeared to be the leader
"What planet is your home base, what was your mission, and by the Emperor, how did these things infest your ship?"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Getting up from his finished work on the chaplain and apprroaching the guard commander Asmodius asked him "what year is it?"

OOC: I think I'm onto something :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_Still disconcerted by Asmodeus’s unique appearance, the commander responded _“Its M18 year 542. Um, why is it that your asking, its kind of hard to forget something like that?” 
_The shipman who Casius inquiered to about the mission responded _“Were based out of mars, our mission was to test a new engine design the mechanic division designed. Its really amazing actually. We actually entered another detention that had a different rate of time. They said it would let us colonize the whole galaxy. Problem was, as soon as we entered some of the men started hearing voices, pretty soon they started going crazy and attacking people… then they started, mutating. Anyway, the mission must have failed, were still in inhabited space apparently. Unless your not human? And what emporer do you meen the senate?"
Then the medic amazed by Casius's new foot spoke. “Where did you get that?" _He asked Asmodius._


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Tzentch...
to the crewman he was talking to
"Its been 30000 some years since you entered the warp, whatever form of humanities government you knew has been gone for most of that time, most of your advancments were lost, though we find some and use them... well, when Mars finds that it truly is of your make, and that the peice recovered wasnt tainted. After your government fell, the Imortal Emperor of mankind came to power. I am a space marine, the pinacle of humanity, the emporer used his genes to create 20 sons, they were scattered. 2 were never found. The Emporer set out on a quest to re-unite the scattered remnants of humanity. He found his sons, and from them, 18 legions were created. Eventually, several turned to chaos, the source of the voices some of your crew-mates heard. The ones who turned to chaos rebelled. The Emporer was nearly killed, and now rests on the Golden throne, where he watches over all. I am a member of the Scorpion Knights chapter of the space marines, a decendant of the salamanders legion."
louder now, so that all of the crewmen could hear: "Welcome to the Imperium of Man, as a member of the 257th chapter of the Adeptus Astares, I requisition you to aid us for the remainder of this mission."
back to the crewman he had first been talking to "You are now one of the best informed citizens of the Imperium, should you survive this mission, you will accompany me on my mission to return to the rest of my chapter, as it is cut off from the rest of the Imperium, I am the first of our number to excape to the Galaxy at large in several hundred years, and the data I have gathered thus far will be much appreciated, and usefull, when I return to them. you do not have a say in this."

loud again, so that all could hear "several of us should set a perimiter while we determine what we will do from here."


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"It is a very rae technotolgy that I have discovered, a new form of cyberkynetics, I have yet to name it." Afterwards he voxed "prepare to kill them if they dont take the info to well, I knew I was onto something." Also saying "By the surprised looks on the mens faces Asmodius replied to the shocked commander, "Surprised? you've been in the warp for over 30,000 years congratulations you are almost as old as the emperor himself, time flows much differently there."


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius, realized that, judging by Asmodius' remark, he had spoken a bit to loud when giving the crewman an abridged and un-censored history of the birth of the Imperium.
He quickly voxed "Well, no one ever trained me in the art of descreet oration, or how to curb my words to be comforting to the ignorant or easilly offendable..." attempting to get humor out of a rather large miscalculation/mistake.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov watched the shot punch straight the things chest, only to curse in horror when he realized how close the marines and how it had destroyed Cassius' foot. "Now what am I supposed to do go up and say,' Uh sorry for blasting off your foot'," thought David Vladikov. However, while David was about to go apologize or something the sergeant of the friendly troops they had found turned towards him and asked him who he was. 
Vladikov replied, "Corporal David Vladikov Inquisitorial Stormtrooper"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_The crwmen standing near Cassius staired in amazement. They listened to his brief leson in history slack jawed. Each fealing a mixture of wonder and horror. Many of them began protesting, the man who he requisitioned for his quest of renunion was struck speechless._ "But... We have families... lives..." _And then it truly dawned on him. He didnt take it well. Neither did the others. They got angry, and began to demand that Casius tell the truth. Who were they? why were they lieing? What faction were they from? __Up on the landing the sergent looked quizicaly at Vladicov _"never heard of Inquisitorial before, dosent that meen somthing like detective? Wait, what are they yelling about down there..."
_In responce to Asmodeus question the comander gave him a horified look _"Suprised?! What the hell is going on! We cant have been there for 30,000 years... thats not posible." _He just staired at the ground in shock. Then it dawned on him _"So, there are armies of those things... a war against chaos he said. Oh God." 
_Meenwhile the troopers on the landing were admiring the meltagun. Clearly they hadent seen its like before. They were blisfully unaware of what was being disgussed below._


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius thought for a moment, these men had only seen the possesed and corrupt, so...
he removed his helmet, and motioned for the others to do the same.
"Do I appear to be possesed, corrupt, does my face look like one that has spent thousands of years serving the base wills of the Dark Gods? The mark I bear? that is the sum of one of those foul gods attempts to contaminate and corrupt my chapter! Of our number, a mere 1/10 bear this mark, but our souls are so pure that we are the sharpest blade in the armoury of the Scorpion Knights!! I underwent years of training to controll the influence of this" pointing to the mark "Me and my brothers of the second command carry a rage like that of a Khorne berserker, yet the restraint of a chaplain. 10000 some years ago my chapter was founded, and some 500 years after that, the same one who attempted to taint us, trapped us within some forgotten solar system, we have served as the sole light of the Eperor to the people of that system for that whole time!! they have known neither strife nor desecration because of us. And my brothers of the second command have always been at the forefront of that fight!!! I was cast away from my brothers by that god in an attempt to corrupt even ONE of us... and you have the audacity to question MY loyalty? We are ALL faithful servants of the emporer" Cassius replaced his helmet "and you would do well to beleive us... and to aid us" Cassius quickly flicked his blades inward, cleaning any remaining gore from them, before returning them to their retracted position
he then handed the crewman he had recruited for his quest one of his chapters vox beads, and tapped his ear, as soon as the man had it on and in place, Cassius said to him "you should be honoured I have selected you, as your lifespan will greatly exceed your comrades once they have been normalized into the Imperial Navy"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius came down to the same level as the other marines and the crew. He turned to Cassius. *"Situation report Brother Chaplain"* he boomed. Being over 8ft tall in the Terminator Armour, he was easily the biggest marine on board, and he simply dwarfed the crew. he hefted his assault cannon, and rested it on his shoulder, seemingly without effort.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"They didnt like their history lesson, brother Vindarius" Cassius said to him, "but I do beleive they were just settling down..." he added slightly louder, so that the crewmen could hear him. on the squad vox now "It seems the beasts came from that breach in the wall, and once the crewmen tell us where the spawn are coming from, we will be able to cleanse the ship, and move on. The normalization of these men back into the Imperial Navy is not our task... ours is just to cleanse the vessel. Asmodius, they claim the ship is of Martian design, is this so? Is this class of vessel still being created, or is it rare enough that destroying a large section to cleanse the vessel as a whole out of the question?" Cassius made sure that he didnt show the crewman he had requesitioned how to cycle vox channels untill after that bit.
"By the way, what is your name crewman, the commanders name would be usefull as well"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"There was one other of its make... during the Horus Heresy, the Furious Abyss of the Word Bearers, this is the first one I have seen the blueprints have been lost within the massiveness of our memory banks."


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

"Detective would be an oversimplification, as an inquisitorial stormtrooper, it is my duty to assist inquisitors in finding and killing any xenos, mutants, or heretics," responded Vladikov to the sergeants statement.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Then it would be in our best interest to recover this vessel, as opposed to destroying it due to its level of infestation"
turning to the leader of the troop of crewmen "How many of these creatures would you estimate there are?"


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

ooc: sory for taking so long.
Interference: Noise marine I'm going to say that youve never seen a ship of this make, its verry old, and if you send out a ship and it never (so far as you know) comes back you dont build another one.
Out of sheer intimidation by vindarius the crewmen on the floor started settling down. If not entirly a permanent solution intimidation had advantages. The comander on the floor informed Cassius that his name was Erik White, and ansuring questions directed at him, said that what they had just destroyd constituted the majority of the infestation. The help of the imperials had been well placed. The crewman Cassius had given a com bead to was named Jack O'neil(OOC: Yes I'm not verry origonal). The comander sugested that the entire group go to the shipmaster, and talk to him. As the shipmaster was the ranking officer of the non impirials. 
Up on the landing, some of the shipmen have taken notice of the tone on the floor. The shipmen talking to Vladikov gave him a skeptical look, "Heritics? seems a little harsh for religos diferences dosent it?" Just about then the seargent started moving the men on the landing into the coridor. There was a stairwell around the other side of the room, they could go down and see what was going on on the floor.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: shit sorry surprised noone else has posted recently.

Asmodius replied to the stuttering guardsmen, "Well then we must be on our way, unless my other companions would disagree?" He asked inquisitively.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"I agree brother"* he said with a rev of his chainfist.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

The men on the floor contact the others via their oun com beads, and the whole group begins moving twards the bridge. 
When they arrive on the bridge, a man in a white uniform with a large number of rank pins, and wereing a cap, turns twards the group, the shipmen salute.
The vridge is large and circular, visual representations of gravity wells, objects in space, and star charts cover the walls on screens. dozens of terminals are distributed in a circular patern around the room. The center of the room is where you are. The man in the white uniform barks _"At ease! Seargent, status report, and what are... who are they?"
"Shipmaster sir, I think they should tell you themselves... The mission is... Just listen to them."_
The shipmaster turns to Vindarius, the terminator being th largest of the group, he assumed him to be in some form of comand. _"This had better be good, but before you say anything knwo that we have freinds on earth who are definatly going to come searching for us. So you better not try anything."_


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius stepped forward, "I am afraid that your friends on eath are all dead... not by our doing of course but times... You have been trapped in the warp for well over 10,000 years and have emerged into a new age , the age of the Imperium under the leadership of the emperor, on his throne of gold, Terra..."

The man looked shocked simply staring at the armored figures, "I am sorry... for what its worth, I can understand your reaction." Asmodius said


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

*"If you could not already tell, Brother Chaplain Cassius here is in charge, I am second in command due simply to veteran status. You and your men will obey any orders given by me or the Chaplain. Anyone else in our squad will act through us. In the event of neither me nor Cassius being present your men will listen to anyone of our squad as if they were your commanding officer"* boomed Vindarius. *"Once we have cleansed this ship, you will be escorted to the nearest Imperial Navy port, your crew indoctrinated and your ship confiscated. You may well be given command of your own Imperial Ship, once your re-education is complete."* He turned to the techmarine. *"Brother Techmarine, interface with this ship computers and gather whatever information you deem necessary, but no more than that, we do not want to waste time."*


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

"Vindarius is correct, your men are to answer to us, and that is likely how things will go for you. Do not even consider attempting to make things otherwise, as we would have all of you dead within a matter of seconds" extending his blades "and we would very much prefer to work with you insted of finishing the cleansing ourselves. Now, if you could show us where any remaining pockets of the possesed are, the vessel will be cleansed in no time."
ooc: Asmodius is the Techpreist... I am Cassius.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: Dammit, got the names wrong again! Changed


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius moved forward to the data consoles and plugged himself in, Perfect... he thought as he began to spread chaos corrupted data all throughout the ship, "your mine..." he whispered to himself. Laughing Asmodius powered up the warp drives, "You are mine!" He screamed to the resistant machine spirit as he broke its will and bent it to his, "Now lie in wait till the time is right." he said as he communed with the ship.

OOC: Am i allowed to do that? Tell me if I'm not, and also you didnt hear any of what I said seeing as I was speaking with the ship's machine spirit.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: So you have the engines on standby, correct asmodius?
_The shipmaster's head was reeling, the unidentifiable objects they had been noticing must be these peoples ships "10,000 years_ _Is that posible?"
He just held his head in shok. After a few seconds he accepted this. Untill he he had evidence otherwise, this was the most reliable opinion he had, so he would do as he was told. Regaurdless, if he didnt he would be killed.
As Asmodus brutaly riped the ships data banks apart in his search, he was able to obtain a detailed map that he marked with on all the places places infested with posesed. He was deligted to find the wepons of the ship to be equal to that of any modern craft. If a bit more ineficent. _
There are 2 major pockets left, one about half a kilometer down some halls from the bridge, engaged by about 50 shipmen, and one about a kilometer and a half in the other direction engaged by about 15 shipmen. What do you do?


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

looking at the map
"I think we would be best served if we would divide to coquer here. as the groups seem to be of equal size, I beleive that if I were to take Vladikov, Veldt and O'Neil to the engagement with the larger ammount of crewmen, that would be enough to tip the tide and win there. Asmodius, Vindarius and a detachment of crewmen should be enough to be victorius in the other engagement... agreed?"
somthing about Asmodius' mutterings was begining to unnerve Cassius...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: yep standby

Asmodius turned his head to glance at the chaplain, 'he knows...' the voices in his head muttered... "well then he'll have to come to an unfortunate end" he told the voices. "I have full acess of the ship and its sources I can destroy an part at whim, not to worry... I wont have to get my hands dirty..."

Rasing from his reverie he replied to the Chaplain, "I agree with the chaplain, I guess the guard detachment will be necessary to keep control of the ship, I doubt they would kill their own men... I would also suggest having the good captain travel with us also, to give us... leverage..."


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Opening his vox to the chapter frequency and encoding "O'Neil... keep an eye on the robotic one... something is amiss"
He relayed a similair message to Vindarius in Praetorian Gothic... it was an old portion of training, and Cassius did not recognize the markings of Vindarius' chapter (ooc: yea, Cassius has been moving around the galaxy, but there is still no way to have seen all the chapters) but he hoped it still practiced that tradition, as he had encountered several Astares from chapters that did not.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Splitting u, the 2 groups moved twards their respective engagements, the closer group found themselves in a nawow coridor, filled with posesed, the crewmen were making good use of the coridor to choke the mass of creatures, raining a hail of laser fire on them in a concentrated area.
The farther engagement found a large room, obviously some kind of mess hall, the 50 or so shipmen were surounded by about 200 posesed, but as they watched 2 shipmen were cut down as a charge from the posesed yeilded succes for the foe.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Shit.
Opening his half-squads vox channel "O.K. heres how we will do it: all of us will send two frag grenades into seperate areas of possesed to scatter them and thin them out, then you will support me as I charge into the group, I will try to maintain enough controll to cut a path for you to meet up with the other crewmen... you are to rally them, then push outwards... and try not to shoot off any other parts of my body... something tells me Asmodius is not to be trusted.
frag on 3"
Cassius went into the countdown.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

_Schrapnell flying, the posesed scattered, and Cassius aesaly shredded several of them as they ran, but they soon converged on him, one going straigt for his face, another tackeling him around the legs._


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

They came upon the posessed fighting the guardsmen on a balcony overlooking the fight, Asmodius would've smiled if he had lips, it was hopeless for them the guards would die. Asmodius snatched up a plasma gun from one of the guardsmen, the man began to protest but stopped mouth agape as Asmodius leveled it at Vindarius's back. 

Asmodius tapped the Terminator on the shoulder and as Vindarius turned around Asmodius fired lethal plasma pointblank into the Terminators chest, and gave him a kick propelling him through the balcony to land in the midst of the fighting, dead... "What are you staring at?!?! Go help your friends! They planned to take you into an unwanting Imperium that would kill you for the having the knowledge you have! Or at the least having a mindwipe" The men shuddered at this. "I can also bring the posessed to help us... and you shall have true power under Chaos with no other masters but yourselves!" Asmodius said his speech concluded.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: my call is final on this, I consulted the dice. My condolences. Also The Shipmen do not have plasma they have awsome las wepons. But I rolled a 6.)
A lucky shot from the techpriest hit a tiny crack in the armor of the terminator. Vindarius was dead before he hit the gound. The shipmen were confused, and leveled their guns at the techprist, shouting at him to drop all of his wepons, only aboout half of the shipmen did this however as the rest were holding off the posesed.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

good thing I'm wearing a helmet, thought the conscius part of Cassius' mind as the spawn converged upon him. He slammed his head foreward at full force, throwing one of the creatures off of him... seperate from its head, such weak fleshed creatures. He then scisored his legs... clearing them of the beasts... then, before he could be covered again, he leapt up... lashing out in a wide ark, clearing heads and limbls alike clear from him. He looked around, controll fading...
"concentrate fire down the corridor I have started for 3.5 seconds... fire as fast as you can, then return to our plan as normal."
just as Cassius dropped, Vindarius' rune faded to black on Cassius' HUD. He heard Asmodius say somthing to the crewmen... the tone of his voice changed... he was no longer hiding. fuck. 
shortly after the Guardsmen ceased fire, Cassius shouted to Vladikov
"Overheat one of your spare power-packs for that meltagun and throw it into the largest concentration of the beasts, we have bigger problems now."
opening up to the 'squad' frequency
"Asmodius... you have played your hand to soon... did your Masters not train you well? I fought enemies more cunning and subtle than you in the months before the Changer of Way's trickery expelled me from my home... I do beleive your... skull will sit well with those of my other 'informers'"
turning to O'Neil, and closing the squad frequency
"contact your captain, have him vent the atmosphere form the section Asmodius is in, if it is not external, create a path that will make it so. And trust me when I say that the cold embrace of deep space will be a blessing compared to the fate they will suffer at his hands..."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

[Please take this sort of thing to PMs -G]

Pah, sorry, just very very frustrated.

I don't see the logic in my death, to be honest. GM, you said it yourself, they don't have plasma weaponry. I am in Terminator Armour, which confers an invulnerable save for a reason. It doesn't crack.

GM, can I suggest for further games, can you please wait for the people involved to react before GM posts. Otherwise it just kinda, well, kills it, not giving me a chance to react at all.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Upon hearing Cassius' order Vladikov immediately shifted the gun to his left, pulled out a spare power pack and began to overcharge it. Afterwards, he took it and threw it as hard as he could towards the creatures.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: besides... wouldnt a 6 be a save with a terminators invuln. save?
could you at least let him spend that unused act of faith point to get back up and react?
not bitching... just trying to help keep everyone happy/the RP fun for all.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: Dessel the captains with me and I'm currently convincing them to join me.

"Stand down!" Asmodius screamed to the posessed below... they all stopped, "And stop killing them dammit!" he comanded to the guardsmen, they actually stopped looking confused. "Do you consider that man I just killed your ally? He is not, they came to take your ship, and likely ship you off to the Witch Hunters and kill all of you... such is the way of the Imperium... Follow me to power, follow me to glory, and follow me to the gods... or die at the hands of the wretched Imperium... Know if you kill me this ship is heading straight into the eye of terror and without me or a navigator, you are all surely doomed... Now go kill the loyalists I implore you..." 

OOC: its nothing personal, maybe he could come back as another character, or sneak off or something? Also may I point out that a Hellgun can kill a terminator.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

The possesed paused breifly, Cassius and the guard and crew quickly cut through them.
O'Neil relayed to Cassius that the captian had shut out communications to all of the men in this room... and all rooms on the way to the neares airlock... fuck.
"O'Neil, relay to of the crewmen between here and the nearest airlock that their captain has been turned to chaos, and he intends to kill all of us for not turning with him." pulling out the map he had been given, and finding the nearest corridor not along the decompression path, that intersected with the room Asmodius and the corrupted crewmen were in. "We are to meet here with all available weapons, and stage here for an assault" pointing to a large room along the path, adjoining to the one Asmodius is in.
back to O'Neil, as he finished relaying the first message, Cassius had him contact all crewmen not in that room, and took the device from him
"Let it be known that there are traitors amongst you, those men in the large chamber, with the 'Techpreist' going by the name of Asmodius. He has told your captain that us visitors hale from a cruel empire, one which would throw your lives aside simply for having knowledge we have imparted on you, or simply for the sake of killing. This is not true!! If you follow Asmodius, he will pilot your vessel into the same Eye of Terror he threatens to plunge you into should you, the journy will kill most of you regardless, and it will be a far more painful death than the Imperium could ever hope to inflict, on even the most vile, soulless traitors it encounters. Of those survivors, most of you will be deemed as 'to weak' to serve at the feet of the Fickle Four they worship, and will be sacrificed, alive, in base pegan rituals, burnt, flayed, impaled, made to suffer for hours upon hours before, what should be the sweet release of death, plunges you into a realm of eternal torment, your soul will be food for, or the plaything of, these dark powers. Should you not be sacrificed to these Dread powers, you will be twisted, corrupted, made into one of the possesed monstrossities that you have just recently cleansed from your vessel, you will become a mindless beast slaughtering your fellow man at the whims of a cruel, soulless master, who will throw what life you have left away, to be dashed against the defenses of the very Imperium you forsook, at the whim of a souless, sub-human traitor. That same Imperium will welcome you with open arms, should you reject this... thing! Fear not what you may have heard this 'man' is capable of, and know that I am Astares, and 10 of his type could not even hope to equal ONE of our number! He only managed to kill Vindarius through treachery and deception, shooting a noble warrior, one, who like all astares, had sworn to protect the lives of all humans with his own, to never know peace, so that his fellow man could! When we defeat this fool, you will return home to Mars, where your ship will be examined, then you will be re-deployed, the Imperium is so vast you will likely never see battle again, spending the rest of your lives on peaceful garrisond duty. Which life would you prefer? Who so you beleive, a machine, or your fellow man?"

OOC: your play Noise. Also, I assumed you would be sneaky enough to turn my plan against me, as you said before that you would cause an "unfortunate accident"


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius laughed "Hahahaha! Cassius! This dog tries to tell you that you will never see battle again! LIES! The Imperium uses the Guardsmen as mere fodder for their Astartes lapdogs who beg at the feet of a corpse sitting on a throne! I On the other hand will take you to Imortality! It is a hard road where some of you will not survive, but! Fear not for th Gods reward their champions! Your fellow crewmen turned into these wretched beasts because they did not know of the warp! They do not suffer, their state is more desirable than serving the whim of a half dead old man! Chaos gives every man the chance! From a filthy beggar to a rich man! Join me and live forever! Or die under the boot of an opressive regime!" Then whispered "Captain... I trust you gained their loyalty... To the bridge as fast as you can! The ship will assist us..."

"Now Cassius... do you really think that they will side with you and the weak Imperium?" Asmodius mumbled as he picked up Vindarius's assault cannon and power weapon, and began to integrate them into his system.
Asmodius commanded the ship " most revered spirit... release the drones and kill all of the men in Cassius's group, I fear that they will be easiest to be swayed since he is there in the flesh..."

OOC: WOOT!


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: WOW, hold it! The posesed are not listening to asmodius at all. They are mostly mindless and are just random killing. The captian is not with you either. He does have controll of the computer however, so he can only mess with the ship via a terminal.
The Shipmen neer asmodius are quite confused at this point. They dont know who to folow, about a third folow asmodius. The others start shooting at him, and the shipmen folowing him. They all quickly remember the posesed quickly however. Vladicovs improvised momb devestates a great number of posesed, but a great deall still stand. Those shipmen Cassius could contact follow his instructions, and move twards the area of the ship with Asmodius in it.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: damned log in time-out!!!!!:ireful2::angry::ireful2::angry::ireful2::angry:

ic:
"Asmodius, you mechanical fool, it has been far to long since you knew pain, your logic dismisses the shreiks, wail and other noises the creatures make, even when not fighting, as natural... not as a sign of the pain they endure. You promise imortality, and the gifts of dark gods? BAH! the only ones to reap any rewards are the strong among your kind... men such as these... no. Traitors of their standing join the cults Guardsman and Astares alike wipe out of existence at the outset of every battle; or traitor guard units, which fair little better. In fact, you speak as if some sort of victory is looming for Chaos, when the Imperium holds them at their every attempt to gain a foothold. I made no promise of peace, only the chance of a respite, gor the traitor to the Imperium knows only battle, his platoon is never removed from the front, he has no chance of honorable discharge at the end of usefull service; the traitor knows only the lash of his master at the finish of another failed campaign. They do not even care for their own wounded, but kill them, so that they are not slowed in their RETREAT. Asmosius speaks of the Emporer as a 'half-dead old man', yet this 'old man' slayed the best Chaos could offer in singles combat, and He still lives! I know not of any riches Choas acrues, they merely steal trinkets from the Imperium as they duck away from its wrath! They do not pay their soldgeirs, in fact, most are pleased to be allowed to live." 
He closed the link and motioned for charges to be set on the central, connecting door, and to either side... about 5 men should be able to move through abreast. Shouting now, so all the men in the chamber could hear him, their numbers should be greater than those of Asmodius and his traitors
"When the breaches are open, throw as many grenades and explosives into the traitors as you can, those of you without ranged weaponry will be inthe vanguard, with ME, those of you with ranged weapons are to support us, the unarmed are to take the wounded to those with medical knowledge, who will wait in here with several men to guard them. Blow the doors on my mark...
3
2
1
MARK!!!!
Cassius led the men through the breaches, and into the group of traitors surrounding Asmodius

OOC: touche


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

OOC: All good, I was just frustrated.

Vindarius slowly came too. His sytems were re-booting and bringing the life-support to bear. His HUD told him that his chest armour was at 60% effectiveness, the blast had certainly done its damage to him. He just hoped that he would survive, and Emperor willing he would be encased in a dreadnought. Suddenly he remembered where he was, what had happened. _Him_ he thought angrily. Looking around, he realised th situation. He saw Cassius leading the charge against the now traitor guard. His eyes fell upon Asmodius. *"TRAITOR"* he shouted as he stood and made his way toward the marine. *"You shall pay for your actions against the Emperor"* he boomed. Dropping his assault cannon he freed his second hand. *"I shall rip you limb from limb and cast your remains to the cosmos for what you have done!"*. He reached out and grabbed the marine in his powerfist before smashing his fist into the marines abdomen. *"In The Emperor's Glorius Name!"* he boomed as he proceeded to exact his revenge on the traitor.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius smiled, as he charged, Vindarius was not dead after all...
Asmodius, that traitorous fool...
"SHOW NO MERCY TO THE TRAITOR, HE WHO WOULD STRIKE HIS OWN BROTHER DESERVES ONLY DEATH!!!!" Cassius shouted, more to the guard than to Vindarius, so that they would cleanse the traitors.
OOC: yea, the litanies of hate


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: I absorbed the assault cannon. and also I released hundreds of skull drones within the ship (Schaefer told me I couldd so you are already engaged with those and you cant really get to me just yet.

Asmodius laughed. "These blows you rain upon me do nothing!" Asmodius screamed as he raised his stinger and clamped his claw around Vindarius's spare arm shearing it in half letting it hang limply by a strand of flesh, "Your emperor is a blind fool! The so called weak champion of chaos defeated him in battle or tore him asunder! But the emperor managed to blast his soul to pieces! What do you owe to these bastardous imperial dogs!? You betray noone by following me to the greatest gods you will ever know! This is a question between power and death!"

Asmodius's stinger flashed as it drove toward Vindarius's chest with blinding speed aiming for the kill, "Die Imperial dog!!!!" He roared in his metallic voice. As the stinger missed it intended target, the heart but struck the terminatorin in the joint between shoulder and chestplate skewering him and sening him away releasing the two from combat. 

"Warp drives activate!" Asmodius screamed as they roared into life sending them into the warp, smiling Asmodius said over the vox, "Now enter my realm!" As daemons began to enter the ship through the walls and floors and began also to animate the dead corpses of guard and spawn alike... "FOR THE GLORY OF THE GODS!!!!"

OOC: might turn some of the guard against me but I get daemons now atleast.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

Cassius stopped the group so that they could shoot the drones out of the air, and watched as daemons began to materialize... as he prepared the group to charge them, he screamed back at Asmodius
"YOU CLAIM A MAN WHO WOULD ATTEMPT TO KILL HIS BROTHERS AND COMRADES SOMETHING OTHER THAN A TRAITOR, YOU MECHANICAL FOOL!?!"

ooc: edited:sorry Noise, brain fart... any idea on wut daemons we are dealing with so we can react accordingly then?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: what the fuck are you talking about? I released the mechanical skull drones to attack your group, meaning you couldnt'v possibly made it to me yet, as you would still be engaged with them. READ MY POSTS! and you forget the daemons and the fact that we are in the warp, so no, you no longer outnumber me ask schaefer. Your godmodding... I still have allies and you cant walk through them.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

(OOC: Calm down noise marine. you cant retroactively activate the skull drones, and they are scattered around the ship, so manny of them would not have reached yet. This may just be me, but I dont see where cassius walked thru anything, however I do see an edited post so I’ll let that lie, but please don’t point fingers about God-Modding . As far as Deamons, they wont respond imediatly, and will probaly not be verry freindly to anyone in the long term. 
To clear up any confusion, me and Ordo Xeno had a PM exchange he is alive as he said, if winded a bit. Also To use a precident he mentioned, I doubt a power wepon could cut straight thru a termi’s arm. So lets call it damaged, and not all the way useless. Also you cant retroactively take his assault cannon, so if you can KO him again you can go for it but you don’t have it now. If you want to do something without the others knowing (like take his assault canon) PM me.
None of the shipmen have CCwepons really, they are all equiped with the lasers earlier described, a few with miltilas variants for support. No one unarmed was crazy enughf to folow you Dessel ordo
_With a shudder that rocks the ship to its core, the drives activate. The desent into the warp has begun. Almost imediatly changes begin. Slowly at first. Slight changes in the sizes of things. A room sudenly apearing larger than it should be. Soon these changes will worsen, but for now no sign of Deamons. The ships bridge crew imediatly begin trying to counter Asmodius's measures. 
In the room containing this miniature of the grate conflict of chaos and Impirium, Fire is exchanged between the 2 sides, and skull drones begin seeping into the room, only about 20 so far but more will inevitably come. However manny of the combatents are distracted by the waves of posesed. Although they are largly defeated, some attention must be payed to any enemy, and since the return to the warp they have been even more agitated.
What is your next move? _

OOC again: Sorry for any major mistakes, or incompleateness need to log off soon. Will edit if I need to make major changes.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: sry I admit I did freak out.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius took the blows and was forced out of combat. His damaged arm was useless for combat, so he re-attached his assault cannon and hefted it, forcing the suit to take the entire weight. He felt the ship shudder, and temporarily stumbled due to his numbing injuries and added weight of the weapon. Suddenly a spawn rammed into him, forcing him to the ground. He swung the assault cannon around and pushed the beast aside before shredding it with assault cannon fire.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

The first wave of drones picked from the sky, Cassius got the crewmen with him charging again, Cassius himself, charging straight for Asmodius, slashing through any spawn or chaos crewman in his way.
"SO, THE SPACE MARINES USE THE GUARD AS A BUFFER, AS A FLESHY SHEILD TO PROCEED US, ASMOSIUS!??!!!"
Cassius leapt forward, one blade slashing at the pincered arm, the other prepared to take off the tip of the stinger, or whichever other arm got in its way...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: you do know my stinger is a powerweapon?

Asmodius was advancing toward Vindarius when he heard screams coming from behind him, he turned just in time to deflect the crozius with his claw and knock it down the hallway, "DIE SERVEANTS OF THE FALSE EMPEROR!" he screamed as he fired the hellgun into Cassius as he backed away.

Asmodius commanded the "augmetic" used as Cassius's foot to detonate and it responded to his orders, Asmodius watched him fall backwards, and stepped forward placing his foot on his chest, stinger prepared to strike, "DIE!" he screamed as it descended, but just when it was about to impale him a frag grenade exploded nearby and misdirected the blow into the Chaplains shoulder.

OOC: i dunno if thats considered godmodding since Im being teamed up on and I dont think he'll die just yet.


----------



## TheTexan1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Vladikov burst into onto the bridge following Cassius and began to try to look for an opportunity to shoot.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Noise marine you cannot detonate cassius's foot. (If you have anything else cooking warn me via PM so I can clear it or Nay it before it hapens)
_Vindarius's assault cannon blasted away a number of spawn as he fired into the mob. Although he was not working at his full potential, it was enughf for Cassius to leap ahead and engage Asmodius. Asmodius unfortuanatly rected by parying with his stinger (witch is a power wepon), resulting in the shortening of casius's wepon(Its a chain wepon on your wrist right? so that woud make it useless) Meanwhile Vladikov was making good use of his weponry, Advancing thru the room, searching for targets. There was reaaly nothing in the room that posed any chalenge to his meltagun.
However the way of things shifted rapidly, as the ship began to warp (No pun intended) even more, a minor rift opened and a grotesque daemon, probably of Nurgle by aperence, heaved itself into existance. It imediatly began spitting acid at everyhting it could reach, and its verry touch seemed to corrode the ships floor._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius saw the beast come through a rift in the warp. He reacted immediately. Swinging his arc of fire into the beast, he began to run towards it. The assault cannon started chewing into the beast as Vindarius got closer and closer. When he was no more then a few steps away he revved his chainfist, powered up his fist, jumped and hit the thing square in what passed for a head. He knew it wouldn't quite kill it, but it would do some serious damage. He jammed his assault cannon into the hole he created in the monster, and let rip. Blood, guts and gore flew everywhere as the beast began to dis-integrate. *"Fight on Brothers, I shall deal with this foul being!"* he boomed over the noise of the fighting.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: I should have specified before, I was cutting at the bse of it, the unpowered tail part that connects to him, so that the power weapon wouldnt damage my blade. and yes, a static blade on both fore-arms.
ic:
One blade was without its point, but it could still slash... could be worse. Casius thought as he drove his augmentic foot into Asmodius' chest, knocking him backwards and off-balance... leaving enough of an opening for Cassius to cut off one of Asmodus' mechanical arms. The stinger once again struck at Cassius, but this time he was ready... he dodged out of the way, drawing his bolt pistol in the process, and quickly snapped off three shots at the base of the stinger, before Asmodius' counter attacks required him to drop it in order to avoid more blows from the powered stinger, hellgun, and other tools of destruction.
ooc: if I recall correctly, the stinger is on a servo harness, so it can be blasted off, right?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

OOC: its still power armour and I work like an obliterator, so most damage doesnt last that long without regenerating I would think unless the GM disproves, also I dont understand why I cant detonate his foot, since I made it for him and I had this in mind the whole time. Also dessel I dont know why you think im a follower of Tzeentch.

Asmodius fell backwards reeling from the kick, fending of the Chaplains attacks. "Die Bastard!" he screamed in his metallic voice as he regained his balance and reentered the duel with the chaplain. Striking with his power weapons, the chaplain could not parry only dodge, "You are no match for the forces arrayed against you! Join me and forsake your emperor! Or die!" he screamed as he renewed his attacks and his stinger punched through the chaplains shoulder and his claw went for the other arm with the disabled weapon with his claw,a and fired his bolt pistole and hellgun from the same arm at his target.

OOC: figure I can fire both since well they are both absorbed into my anatomy and can reemerg from anywhere I please... even my face if I wanted it to lol. :laugh:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: I dont, character does, as his chapter predominantly fights Tzentian csm and cults... if I ever got around to working on my fluff it would make more sense. lol, face-hellgun, thats one BIIIIIIG nose

ic:
"I WOULD SOONER DIE THAN STOOP TO YOUR LEVEL TRAITOR!!!!" Cassius shouted as he dodged more blows. He pivoted with a krack grenade in one hand, pressing it into a groove where the fleshy met metallic in Asmodius back; continuing with the pivot, he cut on one of the fleshier arms with the truncated blade, then leapt behind a pillar; slashing at some spawn and drawing his boltgun, ready to fire back as soon as the grenade exploded, or to jump again if it came back at him, either way, Asmodius would feel the wrath of his bolter before combat was re-joined.

ooc: yea, I know that gimmick wouldnt work, worth a try though.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius growled as he was cut by the chainblades and pulled out the grenade with a cable sprouting from his arm and threw it the terminators way. "Now survive that..." he said as he tossed it at the unknowing terminators feet, who was distracted by the daemons.(yes its Vindarius who Im throwing it at). Asmodius snickered at the chaplain who had his bolter drawn and ready to fire. he laughed and dodged behind some of the loyal guard. 

"FIRE AT THIS!" he screamed as he threw two of them at the chaplain and disappeared into the crowd using the distraction to his advantage, he came around the back of Cassius and would have smiled, if he had a face... as he clubbed him on the back of the head with his powerclaw, knocking off his helmet, showing the mark of chaos on his forehead as he came back around to face the gloating Asmodius whos laughter rang over the din of combat as he kicked him in the chest, cutting down any of the loyalists around him.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: its on the cheek, but what-ever

ic:
so... groggy... adrenaline...
controll...
fuck it

Cassius, knowing full well he would likely die... let the rage overcome him. He cut off the foot pinning him down with the duller blade and rolled out from under the now toppelling, heretical, techpreist, and scisored the other foot as he rolled, ensuring he went down
"VINDARIUS, JUMP!!!!" were the last cogent words to issue forth from Cassius mouth, the rest were some perversion of the litanies of fury, all in the native tounge of the ferrel world he had been born on. As soon as he was clear of the grounded Technoheretic, he sprung onto him and began stabbing and slashing wildly at his body, in his rage, covering enough body to keep the weapons on the arms, as moving them would risk Cassius' wild blows hitting something explosive (ammo clip, power pack, ect). He screamed wildly as one of his blows exposed a cavern within the heretics body. Cassius began to tear wildly at the insides of the heretic (need to keep your vital organs/circuitboards/worky bits' somewhere, right?). As the body began to tighten the hole, Cassius grabbed the first chunk of flesh(circit, worky bit, organ, whatever) threw it over his back and would have went back to cutting, had Asmodius not hurled cassius off of his body with one of his arms.

ooc: yea, I doubt it'll be fatal, but its the best I got right meow.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Asmodius stumbled back the gouges and his foot healing back up rapidly. "Bastard!" he screamed, "You die now!" Asmodius screamed as he unloaded hellgun/bolter shots at the Chaplain and charged bowling him over, he bludgeoned the chaplain across the face with his gun arm, hitting the rune and sending pain down his arm, he raised his claw, grasping the chaplains arm and shearing it off.

Asmodius then swept the chaplains feet out from under him and they both landed in a pile of thrashing limbs, barbed cable attaching themselves to Cassius's armor severed arm stump. Laughing Asmodius announced "now you die..."

OOC: hopefully :laugh:


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

one arm left... kill the traitor. Cassius knew he was dead now. With his remaining arm he cut the cables loose and grabbed a grenade off his belt, and shoved it into Asmodius laughing mouth (or punched it through the box he talks out of) and held it there. the heretic would die too.

ooc: your going down with me then:laugh:


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Vindarius had no need to jump, he simply stepped on the grenade, crushing the charge beneath his foot. He continued fighting off the spawn while keeping an eye on the combat between Asmodius and Cassius. It wasn't looking good. Ignoring the spawn for a second, he span, aimed his assault cannon and fired a single shot at the techmarines head....


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

ooc: I do beleive we need Schafer's verdict on this one...


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

"Heheheh! You think you will kill me?" Asmodius said as he chomped down on the hand holding the grenade and crushed it in his vice like teeth, disabling the charge, he grabbed Cassius at the abdomen with his claw and lifted him up over his head.

OOC: Schaefer will likely have to decide how this goes.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

OOC: Sorry! Had an XC meat and have been busy, here be the verdict:
_ Vidarius Bravely Ignored the imediate threat of the spawn, and in doing so his shot detonated the grenade held in Asmodius's mouth. Asmodius's head exploded violently, and the explosion decimated Cassius's remaining arm. Both were done for. As vindarius turned back to the spawn he found himself staring down a great rift in warp space. Thru it, in a tremendos burst of daemonic energy, walked a greater Daemon. Already half burried under posesed, he was barely able to rend them off as the Daemon walked twards him. He toor off the last one as he turned, to face the Daemon. The daemon was wielding a great axe, although it was clearly a beast of nurgle, it was perhaps a trophy from a batle with Khornites. Regaurdless its rending crash braught vindarius's arm spinning to the floor. With a final mighty cry Vindarius Braught his remaing arm, and its chainfist to bear, and colided with the daemon. He died, and none would remember him, but he died a heros death. Meanwhile the Stormtrooper Vladikov aimed his melta at the Daemon, rending its arm off with a mighty blast of Ionized matter. This wounded the Daemon considerabley, but the Daemons freinds began to show. His meltagun gave him a chance, but he was only human. several thousand years later the space hulk was found. With no life on board._
OOC: Hope you dont mind, but the battle seemed to have reached a grenady ending point, and the story at large was a bit of a dead end at this point, Vladikov hadent posted in a while, so I assumed he lost interest (Sorry if I was wrong, and just wasent giving you enugf ques!) Any helpfull feedback would be nice, please tear me apart, I would like to get better at this. 
If anyones RP char was a "Use him in every game to develop his fluff" guy, just ignore the events here.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

hmmmm........... well then, that was unexpected... I guess its time for me to start an RP (Ive already got 2 others going on) all are welcome to sign up I'll be deciding on a theme very soon. :biggrin:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Agin sorry, but there were grenades and heads in the same place. That and I personaly was getting board.:grin:
Just to be an advertisement, the WWIII thread seemes a little sparce if your fealing short changed.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

yea... desperate marines do desperate things...
as for my char. being the fluffy type, twp cybernetic arms and some halfway dece fluff can get him back (and severe face scarring as well).

lol, grenades and heads in the same place... just teh effect I wuz going for.
gg guys! (and VERY well played Noise, I beleive I will enjoy any further duels with you).

btw Noise, if you were thinkin about GMing a game, I have an idea. We agree on a massive engagement (lots of SM and CSM for multiple chapters/legions) and run our games (similair numbers and strength) after both of the actual RP's have ran for a while, we merge them for a final duel, and we could duel GM it (make sure to be VERY fair though). use a codex as rules type deal, 5-10 players in each, plus 1 HQ. sound like a plan? pm me yes or no plz.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

Yea, GG guys. My Vindarius will not die, he lives on to fight in another RP someday, but a nice 'ending' for him anyway  Cheers Schafer, good work.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Thank you.:biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

haha yeh me 2 Xeno, Asmodius has survived others!


----------

